# CD stacker A34



## mikko (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ,newbie here from Melbourne Australia . I have a recently purchased 2004 Maxima and cannot get the CD stacker to feed into the audio system. 
If someone could direct me to an operators manual or suggest how to understand that would be great . CD stacker is in glove compartment has power and loads correctly but Audio in dash doesn't appear to know its there.

thanks for any feedback


----------

